# Solved: why does AVAST 4.8 block all sites?



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

I just installed Avast 4.8 and updated it. Now it won't open any website including TSG. I tried in IE, Firefox and K-Meleon, none could get anywhere. Once I stopped ON_ACCESS protection, everything works again. I cannot find any setting in Avast to change, that would lock or unlock internet access 
Can anyone help me?
Windows XP SP2 - 

p/s/ My Kaspersky just expired but to renew I have to download the latest version that is huge, it would take me 2 days to download on dial-up. I will buy Kaspersky again soon but I don't want to be without any protection.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Could be your Firewall.
Quote.
'Check your firewall configuration. For the correct operation the Web Shield process (ashWebSv.exe or aswWebSv.exe) needs a permission to access the Internet (TCP port 80) and a permission to act as a server and accept incoming connections from localhost (the local machine) on TCP port 12080.'

http://www.avast.com/eng/webshield_issues.html#idt_6868


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

thanks blues, followed your advise and link. changed Windows Firewall and IE. It would not work, so I stopped Kaspersky and now it seems to work.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

:up:
Would also be best to uninstall Kaspersky.
Running two or just having two installed, may cause problems.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

does Avast do the same or similar protection as Kaspersky Internet Security 7 did?
I never worked with Avast before/


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Many say that a paid for Anti-virus program, offers better protection.
As they have the resourses to provide a better program and better definition updates.

That said, I have used free Anti-virus programs including Avast.
It comes down to the sites we choose to visit on the net and staying away from those strange sites etc.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

the only site I goto is here mostly, thanks blues, 
As I said, I wil get Kaspersky again, just right now I am snowed in.
I used AVG before and tried some others, but found the easiest to setup bring Kaspersky. I also use spybot


----------

